# Arado Ar240



## Snautzer01 (May 8, 2017)

Pic 2&3 Charkow 1943

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 8, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (May 8, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (May 9, 2017)

Interesting..!


----------



## v2 (May 13, 2017)

Third photo was taken at Warsaw airport Okęcie after crash landing.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 3, 2017)

Good shots!


----------



## johnbr (Sep 12, 2017)

*Arado Ar240* v-3 
*Model Variants (Including Prototypes)*


Ar 240V-1 - Initial Prototype Model
Ar 240V-2 - Second Prototype Model; larger ailerons, additional vertical fin on dive braking system and inclusion of smallish radiators for improved cooling.
Ar 240V-3 - Third Prototype Model; fitted with Arado / DVL FA 9 rear-firing weapons system; armament consisted of 1 x 7.92mm MG 81Z machine gun.
Ar 240V-4 - Fourth Ordered Prototype; first in series to include operational dive brake system.
Ar 240V-5 - Fifth Ordered Prototype; fitted with updated FA 13 weapon system consisting of 2 x 13mm MG 131 cannons.
Ar 240V-6 - Sixth Prototype Model
Ar 240A-0 - Initial Production Model Series; high-altitude reconnaissance variant; four preproduction aircraft produced.
Ar 240B-0 - Proposed Fighter-Bomber/Reconnaissance Variant.
Ar 240C-0 - Multi-Role Platform
Ar 240C-1 - Heavy Fighter Variant
Ar 240C-2 - Night Fighter Variant
Ar 240C-3 - Light Bomber Variant
Ar 240C-4 - High-Altitude Reconnaissance Variant
Ar 240E-0 - Dedicated Bomber Variant
Ar 240F-0 - Dedicated Fighter Variant


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 12, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Sep 12, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 15, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Jan 4, 2019)

*Ar 240 c-2*


----------



## Wurger (Jan 5, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 1, 2019)

Foto Piloten vor Arado Ar. 240 Prototyp Flugzeug in Russland ! 3.(F)/Ob.d.L. !!! | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Apr 1, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Nov 7, 2019)

Arado | eBay 240v-3

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucio (Jun 11, 2020)

Hi!
Does anyone know about any other pictures of the V1? A front view, perhaps? I'm trying to determine the shape of the underside of the front fuselage, from the underwing region to the nose. I suspect that the fuselage underside of the V1 was a smooth line nose to tail, without the step where the lower barbette was installed in later models. Unfortunately I found just two pictures of the V1 and the under-fuselage are not visible in the areas I need to see.
Lúcio


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 11, 2020)

Very cool pics!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 12, 2020)

Nice shots!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 11, 2022)

johnbr said:


> Arado | eBay 240v-3
> View attachment 559799
> View attachment 559800
> View attachment 559801
> View attachment 559979


better resolution














WWII: GERMAN ARADO AR 240 V3 ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


GERMAN ARADO AR 240 V3. ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH. AIR MINISTRY REF: N/A. USED condition.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 11, 2022)

johnbr said:


> *Ar 240 c-2*
> View attachment 524352
> View attachment 559982


Maybe remove the He 219 on the bottom just for continuity?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------

